
Don't optimise JavaScript - bpierre
http://gu.illau.me/posts/dont-optimise-javascript/
======
ghostdiver
The idea of web workers as a solution for performance problem is dangerous for
the web. I have 4C CPU, 6 threads max, 15 pages open in tabs, imagine each of
them opening 4 web workers, because one CPU core for modern website is just
not enough! madness !

------
thecolorblue
I agree 100% with this (although, I would still optimise javascript where you
can). My experience with any older browser has been that either loading
resources or updating the DOM have slowed things down, and never the actual
javascript.

